# So I Got My Blood Drawn Today



## dasdasfdasfasdfsa (Sep 23, 2009)

.............


----------



## tvgirl48 (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats on getting through that! I've never had blood drawn and am terrified of it.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

aww that's good I'm glad it went well =] I'd loveee to donate blood but i'm soo nervous lol! i need someone to do it with me xD

i think it's really sad that i have no trouble with needles or blood but the people taking my blood scary me to death lmao xD


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Good going. I'm terrified of blood draws too. To me the needles used for that look just modestly thinner than a garden hose.

The last time I gave a blood sample (2001) I was within seconds of blacking out. I was laying down for it to avoid the risk of hitting the ground if I went unconscious sitting in a chair. By the end I was totally soaked in sweat, and my vision has gone almost totally black. If that needle had been in a second longer I'm pretty sure I would have fully passed out.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Blagh I hate having my blood drawn. I had to take a bunch last year and after every time I would go stand in their bathroom for five minutes trying not to pass out. I came pretty close a couple times. That's good you got through it.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

One time I was in the ER having my blood drawn, and it must have taken the nurse 5 minutes to hit the vein, it felt like she was digging a rusty nail into my arm. Ugh, it was awful.  I don't really mind having my blood taken as long as the taker knows what they're doing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats! I'm not really a fan of getting my blood drawn, but it's okay if I don't look at it.


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> The last time I gave a blood sample (2001) I was within seconds of blacking out. I was laying down for it to avoid the risk of hitting the ground if I went unconscious sitting in a chair. By the end I was totally soaked in sweat, and my vision has gone almost totally black. If that needle had been in a second longer I'm pretty sure I would have fully passed out.


That's me, too! I haven't had many draws in my life (knock wood), but the last one was ridiculous. Like FIVE ampules. I thought it would never end. Plus they suck it out when you haven't even had anything to eat since the day before. And of course, I'm trying to be all butch and pleasing with the phlebotomist, who is about 25 years younger than me.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

eww getting blood taken, at least it hurts less than shots, if you've got someone who knows what they're doing. The last time I had mine taken the lady couldn't find the vein so it hurt like a *****. then she said that she was going to have to use the _small needle_ on me. I don't know why she looked at my tiny arm and thought I'd need the bigger needle .:no


----------



## Curb (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't mind it. I find it kind of cool/interesting. However, last time I had five different draws all at once and I asked the lady, are you sure you can take that much. lol.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't mind it, I used to have to get it done alot when I was young because I was always getting sick, I remember one time though the nurse took about 6 or 7 viles of blood out of my arm (instead of the usual one) then I stood up too quick and got really lightheaded and dizzy and almost passed out lol.


----------

